# Bluffs Landing boat show.



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Anybody here about them possibly flipping that new shoalwater viper ?


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes. 2 fellow fishermen hurt pretty bad. A reminder of what water and speed can do. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Yeah I heard they are in critical conditions. How everything comes out alright


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

Not good 
Prayers for those who were involved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow thatâ€™s not good. Whatâ€™s the story?


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

I am not sure at all. Ether operator error or something out of there control happen or there is something wrong with the new boat.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Flat Nasty said:


> I am not sure at all. Ether operator error or something out of there control happen or there is something wrong with the new boat.


Any idea what type of hull it is? Havenâ€™t heard about it.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Don’t have good enough service to post pics of it. Go to the new boats for sale section . Someone posted it. I have pictures of the tunnel on it. It’s huge


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

The viper wasnâ€™t in the water, when I left the place around 4:30 or 5 it was still up there by the building. I donâ€™t think they were going to move venders from inside the building to put it in the water. Iâ€™m not saying that there was no accident, Iâ€™m just saying it wasnâ€™t the viper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

daryl1979 said:


> The viper wasnâ€™t in the water, when I left the place around 4:30 or 5 it was still up there by the building. I donâ€™t think they were going to move venders from inside the building to put it in the water. Iâ€™m not saying that there was no accident, Iâ€™m just saying it wasnâ€™t the viper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prayers for the guys involved. From what I saw there was two one gray and one black.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for the injured and their families. Be safe everyone.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

daryl1979 said:


> The viper wasnâ€™️t in the water, when I left the place around 4:30 or 5 it was still up there by the building. I donâ€™️t think they were going to move venders from inside the building to put it in the water. Iâ€™️m not saying that there was no accident, Iâ€™️m just saying it wasnâ€™️t the viper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The silver one or the black one


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

They talked about it this morning around 4:30 on the outdoor show.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I never saw the black one bud.. just the grey one preyers for both the men involved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Flat Nasty said:


> Donâ€™t have good enough service to post pics of it. Go to the new boats for sale section . Someone posted it. I have pictures of the tunnel on it. Itâ€™s huge


This one?


----------



## Yorktown Slam (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, there were two boats, black and gray. The gray boat was on display, the black one was involved in the accident. I was told they were running somewhere high in the 80's, boat pick straight up, landed on motor, then slammed back down, throwing the two passengers forward into the console... Reports that driver suffered broken back, passenger suffered major head trauma, not good, very violent crash...

Prayers for both guys, terrible accident, hope for a speedy recovery for them both.
Please be careful out on the water! ALWAYS wear your kill switch!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow I didnt know what happened but knowing go fast boats and watching boat racing alot in person when I was young I kinda had a feeling that's what happened. They call it a blow over.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Yorktown Slam said:


> Yes, there were two boats, black and gray. The gray boat was on display, the black one was involved in the accident. I was told they were running somewhere high in the 80's, boat pick straight up, landed on motor, then slammed back down, throwing the two passengers forward into the console... Reports that driver suffered broken back, passenger suffered major head trauma, not good, very violent crash...
> 
> Prayers for both guys, terrible accident, hope for a speedy recovery for them both.
> Please be careful out on the water! ALWAYS wear your kill switch!


That sounds terrible, hopefully they can make a full recovery.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

This one bud


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Any word on who was driving the boat?


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

Not gonna name names, but the two guys that were on the boat were very experienced captains. So it'd be hard for me to believe that the operator(s) were at fault. 


I looked at that hull on Saturday at the show. I'm not a boat builder and I probably don't understand the physics that go into it well enough, but that boat with that big of a motor just didn't look safe to me.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

That light boat big motor speed is the trend tight now in bay boats and saltwater tourneys.

Bass boats went thru that trend for a while many years back and luckily got over it for the most part in favor of heavier, safer, better handling bass boats.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

What motor did they have on the back of it t?


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

Texashookset said:


> What motor did they have on the back of it t?


Merc 300R


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

A cat hull is the worse scenario for disaster on light big motor go fast boats. Makes sense the way it played out. Air gets under it in the central void tunnel area between the sponsons and lifts it. Realizing this is what happened, I'm thinking they need to go back to the drawing board on the hull design to keep it from lifting.

https://www.mercuryracing.com/hi-performance-boat-operation-part-1-introduction/


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree, Shoalwater needs to ditch that design. I get that there are tourney guys out there always looking for faster boats, but it looks like SW pushed the envelope a little too far with this one. Hope the guides recover.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> A cat hull is the worse scenario for disaster on light big motor go fast boats. Makes sense the way it played out. Air gets under it in the central void tunnel area between the sponsons and lifts it. Realizing this is what happened, I'm thinking they need to go back to the drawing board on the hull design to keep it from lifting.
> 
> https://www.mercuryracing.com/hi-performance-boat-operation-part-1-introduction/


Makes sense. Its why all of those "go-fast" boats are v-hulls.

I wonder what type of wind test, if any, Shoalwater did on that boat hull before putting it on the water? Seems like they could have learned real quick what 80+ mph wind was going to do to the hull before it ever saw the water. Surely, they didn't just assume it would be safe.


----------



## Reel Lucky (Apr 4, 2005)

It kind of looks like the old SCB F-22 hull but curves up more as if they almost want it to catch air. 

I hear one of they guys is gonna be okay. Any word on the other?

The secrecy around this is kind of weird.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Reel Lucky said:


> The secrecy around this is kind of weird.


Very.. Seeing all the posts about the boat deleted and ad's for sale deleted is very weird. Not sure why Shoalwater has not come out and said anything. Hope all is well to all parties.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Maybe this will lead to some better testing and in the water testing with proper safety gear.


----------



## Reel Lucky (Apr 4, 2005)

Luckily they had on PFDs because they were knocked unconscious (per my understanding). Anyways, praying they recover.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Secrecy may be out of respect to the 2 fishermen who were severely injured, and not some **** boat...





Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## prolyon2 (May 28, 2019)

sgrem said:


> That light boat big motor speed is the trend tight now in bay boats and saltwater tourneys.
> 
> Bass boats went thru that trend for a while many years back and luckily got over it for the most part in favor of heavier, safer, better handling bass boats.


Got over what? Bass boats are faster than hell, Allison will do 85 with a stock 250 all day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

prolyon2 said:


> Got over what? Bass boats are faster than hell, Allison will do 85 with a stock 250 all day.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


How many Allison's do you see? Vs Ranger, Skeeter, Bass Cat which are all much wider, much heavier nowadays. Gambler, Bullitt they all make fast as heck bass hulls but many years ago they were pushing for 100.... most all have gotten away from that.

And there are many videos of Allison's being pushed over. Because they dont handle well at that high speed.... even at the hands of an expert. So most all the modern TOP manufacturers HAVE backed off in favor of heavier better handling hulls.

....exactly for this reason. Enough is enough.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

sgrem said:


> How many Allison's do you see? Vs Ranger, Skeeter, Bass Cat which are all much wider, much heavier nowadays. Gambler, Bullitt they all make fast as heck bass hulls but many years ago they were pushing for 100.... most all have gotten away from that.
> 
> And there are many videos of Allison's being pushed over. Because they dont handle well at that high speed.... even at the hands of an expert. So most all the modern TOP manufacturers HAVE backed off in favor of heavier better handling hulls.
> 
> ....exactly for this reason. Enough is enough.


I 2nd this. Back in my bass fishing days we threw a blade at 80mph. Freaked us out so bad we never ran over 65 after that. Seemed to have alot more fun in the boat going slower.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Any updates on the condition of the two men?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

This is sad. Prayers for the guys that were injured. I hope they make a full recovery.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*thk u*



Jamie_Lee said:


> This is sad. Prayers for the guys that were injured. I hope they make a full recovery.


At this point a full recovery and prayers for the family would be the appropriate response. :texasflag


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Tough all the way around. One of the men is related. Swelling has finally gone down. 

They will be waking him up soon to see what functions he has. He is breathing on his own so far.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers for those guys.


----------



## TXBoatWhisperer (Feb 1, 2017)

I have been praying for the two men injured. Very sad. The one captain I know was very qualified to be behind the wheel. I have seen him test drive new designs from Fat Cat.

Over 70mph and aerodynamic out weighs hydrodynamic. Texas boat manufacturers need to follow ESB path. Get off the napkin drawings and pay for CAD drawings, design software, and 5 axis plug design. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't know exactly what you are saying but it's obvious boat manufacturers need to do something to make boats safer. It seems crazy to me to make a boat that will go that fast unless it's a racing boat. That kind of speed is not safe or necessary.



TXBoatWhisperer said:


> I have been praying for the two men injured. Very sad. The one captain I know was very qualified to be behind the wheel. I have seen him test drive new designs from Fat Cat.
> 
> Over 70mph and aerodynamic out weighs hydrodynamic. Texas boat manufacturers need to follow ESB path. Get off the napkin drawings and pay for CAD drawings, design software, and 5 axis plug design.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> I don't know exactly what you are saying but it's obvious boat manufacturers need to do something to make boats safer. It seems crazy to me to make a boat that will go that fast unless it's a racing boat. That kind of speed is not safe or necessary.


that's a misnomer...cars have been made to go fast AND be safe. Drive an upscale Mercedes that is designed to cruise at 100MPH on the Autobahn and you'll feel safe as can be. Try that same speed on a 72 Chrysler 300 and you may be changing your underpants when you stop.

On a flat lake/bay with NO wave action/no wind action and no obstacles...there are plenty of tournament fishermen who want to go farther, faster, to get to prime fishing spots.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

......at any cost.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

photofishin said:


> that's a misnomer...cars have been made to go fast AND be safe. Drive an upscale Mercedes that is designed to cruise at 100MPH on the Autobahn and you'll feel safe as can be. Try that same speed on a 72 Chrysler 300 and you may be changing your underpants when you stop.
> 
> On a flat lake/bay with NO wave action/no wind action and no obstacles...there are plenty of tournament fishermen who want to go farther, faster, to get to prime fishing spots.


I own several 200 mph+ cars. It doesn't make them safe in any condition at max speed. You are right, they are very safe at 100 mph just like I'm sure most boats are at 40 mph.

Prayers for the man and their families.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

photofishin said:


> that's a misnomer...cars have been made to go fast AND be safe. Drive an upscale Mercedes that is designed to cruise at 100MPH on the Autobahn and you'll feel safe as can be. Try that same speed on a 72 Chrysler 300 and you may be changing your underpants when you stop.
> 
> On a flat lake/bay with NO wave action/no wind action and no obstacles...there are plenty of tournament fishermen who want to go farther, faster, to get to prime fishing spots.


Our highways also have speed limits. Are you advocating for speed limits in the ICW then?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

justletmein said:


> Our highways also have speed limits. Are you advocating for speed limits in the ICW then?


I guess you've never heard of the autobahn


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

If you don't want to go 80 or 90 mph in your boat, then don't. Drive your rig the way that you feel safe doing as long as it doesn't interfere with others out enjoying the resource or damage the resource itself.
Suggesting we should have speed limits on the water or legislate restrictions on private businesses to not make boats that go so fast is a mighty slippery slope. Let the people decide if they want a 100mph boat or not and the market will correct itself.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

photofishin said:


> I guess you've never heard of the autobahn


Nein, don't care how other countries handle business because I'm in the best country in the world, Texas. LOL :texasflag
I'm also not advocating speed limits, just saying your example is irrelevant because that high end Mercedes is otherwise limited to normal speeds here in this country.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Bird said:


> If you don't want to go 80 or 90 mph in your boat, then don't. Drive your rig the way that you feel safe doing as long as it doesn't interfere with others out enjoying the resource or damage the resource itself.
> Suggesting we should have speed limits on the water or legislate restrictions on private businesses to not make boats that go so fast is a mighty slippery slope. Let the people decide if they want a 100mph boat or not and the market will correct itself.


Well said.


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

Bird said:


> If you don't want to go 80 or 90 mph in your boat, then don't. Drive your rig the way that you feel safe doing as long as it doesn't interfere with others out enjoying the resource or damage the resource itself.
> Suggesting we should have speed limits on the water or legislate restrictions on private businesses to not make boats that go so fast is a mighty slippery slope. Let the people decide if they want a 100mph boat or not and the market will correct itself.


 Until they run over somebody else.


----------



## Helislug (Feb 20, 2018)

Ad saying go 88 mph:

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2666083

Manufacturer Brochure says 50+ mph:

https://shoalwaterboats.com/pdfs/21 Cat brochure.pdf


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Helislug said:


> Ad saying go 88 mph:
> 
> https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2666083
> 
> ...


The brochure is for their 21 Cat NOT the Viper.


----------



## robbiedeleon (Mar 9, 2016)

longhornbubba said:


> Until they run over somebody else.


Welll said

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TXBoatWhisperer (Feb 1, 2017)

That sign says "vacuum bagged and resin infused". I dont think Shoalwater has the capability. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Helislug (Feb 20, 2018)

that was the only 21 ft on their website


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

justletmein said:


> Nein, don't care how other countries handle business because I'm in the best country in the world, Texas. LOL :texasflag
> I'm also not advocating speed limits, just saying your example is irrelevant because that high end Mercedes is otherwise limited to normal speeds here in this country.


There ARE places in this country where the speed limit is "whatever is prudent". That's my point exactly...if a car or boat is engineered properly and driven properly, then it should perform properly at even a maximum speed of said vehicle. 
The issue with this wreck seems to be about the design of the hull of the boat and not an issue with the driver. I sense a big lawsuit coming. Frankly, it scares me that a boat design would lift out of the water at 80mph.


----------



## robbiedeleon (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a question. Everyone's talking about the speed of this boat. But what about the weather and water conditions that day? Doing 88+ miles an hour can make any boat turn over or do a flip if you hit a large enough wake at a high speed. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## backbayadventures (Sep 15, 2018)

TXBoatWhisperer said:


> I have been praying for the two men injured. Very sad. The one captain I know was very qualified to be behind the wheel. I have seen him test drive new designs from Fat Cat.
> 
> Over 70mph and aerodynamic out weighs hydrodynamic. Texas boat manufacturers need to follow ESB path. Get off the napkin drawings and pay for CAD drawings, design software, and 5 axis plug design.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


This is probably one of the most accurate statements so far. Unfortunately, this particular manufacturer has been trying to keep up with Eric since his first boat hit 70mph. Napkin drawings, a sawzall and a belt sander are the makings for disaster when it comes to designing and manufacturing a boat that pushes 90mph.


----------



## TXBoatWhisperer (Feb 1, 2017)

These boats are designed to go way faster than 100mph.






Maybe high speed bay boat wrecks are the new normal.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## prolyon2 (May 28, 2019)

sgrem said:


> How many Allison's do you see? Vs Ranger, Skeeter, Bass Cat which are all much wider, much heavier nowadays. Gambler, Bullitt they all make fast as heck bass hulls but many years ago they were pushing for 100.... most all have gotten away from that.
> 
> And there are many videos of Allison's being pushed over. Because they dont handle well at that high speed.... even at the hands of an expert. So most all the modern TOP manufacturers HAVE backed off in favor of heavier better handling hulls.
> 
> ....exactly for this reason. Enough is enough.


They're around,thecompany holds more world records, and championships then all bass boat companies combined.if that's yor thing..crazy fast boat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cork_y (Jan 8, 2019)

photofishin said:


> There ARE places in this country where the speed limit is "whatever is prudent". That's my point exactly...if a car or boat is engineered properly and driven properly, then it should perform properly at even a maximum speed of said vehicle.
> The issue with this wreck seems to be about the design of the hull of the boat and not an issue with the driver. I sense a big lawsuit coming. Frankly, it scares me that a boat design would lift out of the water at 80mph.


I am going to respectfully disagree with you on the point that is was the fault of the boat and not the driver.

You just can not compare a boat to a car, water conditions change by the second, it is 100% the operators responsibility to be aware. It takes many years of experience and knowledge to safely push a boat to those speeds. Just running a fishing boat every day of your life for 20+ years does nothing for you over 80 mph.

A high performance boat should be compared to things like performance street bikes, motocross, atv's and such. The manufacturer of those products carry zero liability when you walk out with them.

Myself, i have run tunnel boats over 110mph, and blown over a handful of times. Honestly, the available power of the new four stokes needs to be handled with care.

I seriously hope the guys in the accident make it out ok.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

prolyon2 said:


> They're around,thecompany holds more world records, and championships then all bass boat companies combined.if that's yor thing..crazy fast boat.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


What about pounds of fish caught?


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Cork_y said:


> I am going to respectfully disagree with you on the point that is was the fault of the boat and not the driver.
> 
> You just can not compare a boat to a car, water conditions change by the second, it is 100% the operators responsibility to be aware. It takes many years of experience and knowledge to safely push a boat to those speeds. Just running a fishing boat every day of your life for 20+ years does nothing for you over 80 mph.
> 
> ...


I agree with this 100%. I too have driven high performance bass boats and raced in APBA in several classes. You learn how to drive boats fast. You start slow and gradually build speed to build confidence. 
I too pray these gentlemen make a full recovery. Not placing blame on anyone, they may have been told these boats will not blow over and drive â€œlike a Cadillacâ€. Speed on the water has to be respected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Maybe your cursing 80 and A boat crossing in front of you leaves a big wake and you nail it. Something like that might be out of your control. I’m glad both guys are doing better. On the go fast stuff. It doesn’t bother me the only reason I don’t have a boat that runs those speeds is money. Hell if you like to go fast and push the limit that might scare some people go for it... things do happen tho and that’s where we are now. Blaming the boat blaming the driver....


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Years ago I had a 19' Astro bass boat with a 175 Merc. It was a 70 MPH boat and handled well. My brother was running alongside me one day and his wife took a picture of my boat at 70. When I saw how little of the boat was actually touching water I damned near had a heart attack. That's when I started slowing it down. Today, 30 to 40 is fine for me. Besides, I don't want to take a chance on spilling my beer.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

BDGreen said:


> Years ago I had a 19' Astro bass boat with a 175 Merc. It was a 70 MPH boat and handled well. My brother was running alongside me one day and his wife took a picture of my boat at 70. When I saw how little of the boat was actually touching water I damned near had a heart attack. That's when I started slowing it down. Today, 30 to 40 is fine for me. Besides, I don't want to take a chance on spilling my beer.


A bass boat is made to run on a 6x6 pad right in front of the lower unit.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Bird said:


> If you don't want to go 80 or 90 mph in your boat, then don't. Drive your rig the way that you feel safe doing as long as it doesn't interfere with others out enjoying the resource or damage the resource itself.
> Suggesting we should have speed limits on the water or legislate restrictions on private businesses to not make boats that go so fast is a mighty slippery slope. Let the people decide if they want a 100mph boat or not and the market will correct itself.


You could say the same about seat belt laws, helmet laws, PFD rules, drug laws, building codes, and a thousand other topics where we're protected from ourselves. We'd agree on some, and disagree on others.

Or protected from manufacturers who put out products that can unexpectedly kill us (or our passengers) even when used as intended. If this happened to a couple of experienced captains, they shouldn't be selling them to noobs like me.

https://www.houstonpress.com/news/as-regulation-lags-texas-flats-boat-casualties-mount-9022115

Edit: I'd be in favor of 2 different HP ratings... Maximum safe rating (where the boat is safe with typical operator under all normal conditions), and a maximum legal rating (where the operator can get into trouble if they aren't very careful). But I can only imagine the insurance and liability nightmare. And, this being Texas, I wouldn't bet on too many buyers opting for the safer rating unless there's a strong incentive.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I agree for the most part. Horsepower limit and boat design should be safe enough for anyone to operate without reasonable concern for flipping over, and should not exceed safe speeds. IMO, 60 mph on the water should be fast enough for anyone with the exception for law enforcement. But, I realize my opinion is just that, my opinion.



impulse said:


> You could say the same about seat belt laws, helmet laws, PFD rules, drug laws, building codes, and a thousand other topics where we're protected from ourselves. We'd agree on some, and disagree on others.
> 
> Or protected from manufacturers who put out products that can unexpectedly kill us (or our passengers) even when used as intended. If this happened to a couple of experienced captains, they shouldn't be selling them to noobs like me.
> 
> ...


----------



## PremierGelcoatRestoration (Apr 22, 2019)

I personally feel like getting the government involved in this for hp rating and all that is about the dumbest thing we could do. There is no way to police it and who is the one who makes the decision on what is safe for all. There are people that have drivers licenses that are not capable of driving the 70 mph speed limit but yet they still own a car that is capable of going faster than what they can safely drive. The answer is simple everyone who wants to operate a marine vessel needs to be required to take and pass a boaters education and safety course receiving a license just like we do to operate a motor vehicle.


----------



## Imtheman (Sep 28, 2018)

PremierGelcoatRestoration said:


> I personally feel like getting the government involved in this for hp rating and all that is about the dumbest thing we could do. There is no way to police it and who is the one who makes the decision on what is safe for all. There are people that have drivers licenses that are not capable of driving the 70 mph speed limit but yet they still own a car that is capable of going faster than what they can safely drive. The answer is simple everyone who wants to operate a marine vessel needs to be required to take and pass a boaters education and safety course receiving a license just like we do to operate a motor vehicle.


NO MORE LICENSES!!!

There are inherent risk in life. Accept it.

The government has licensed me, taxed me, and protected me from myself TO DEATH. I'm done

Quit feeding the government.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

PremierGelcoatRestoration said:


> *I personally feel like getting the government involved in this for hp rating and all that is about the dumbest thing we could do.* There is no way to police it and who is the one who makes the decision on what is safe for all. There are people that have drivers licenses that are not capable of driving the 70 mph speed limit but yet they still own a car that is capable of going faster than what they can safely drive. *The answer is simple everyone who wants to operate a marine vessel needs to be required to take and pass a boaters education and safety course receiving a license just like we do to operate a motor vehicle.*


Huh?


----------



## PremierGelcoatRestoration (Apr 22, 2019)

bwguardian said:


> Huh?


When you turn 16 you take drivers education to get your license. When you decide to buy or operate a boat you take boaters education to get your license. I dont understand why if they are both motorized vehicles why the process would be any different. I feel education is the key to everything.

The other part of the post was responding to someone who said just make the boats only go fast enough to operate safely. Not everyone is capable of operating a boat safely no matter how slow or fast it is going. That will be evident when they take the drivers test if they don't pass they don't play. Simple


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

PremierGelcoatRestoration said:


> When you turn 16 you take drivers education to get your license. When you decide to buy or operate a boat you take boaters education to get your license. I dont understand why if they are both motorized vehicles why the process would be any different. I feel education is the key to everything.
> 
> The other part of the post was responding to someone who said just make the boats only go fast enough to operate safely. Not everyone is capable of operating a boat safely no matter how slow or fast it is going. That will be evident when they take the drivers test if they don't pass they don't play. Simple


You start off by stating you "personally feel like by getting the government involved at all in this is about the dumbest thing we could do". Then you state at the end about a simple answer such that "everyone who wants to operate a marine vessel needs to be required to take and pass a boaters education and safety course receiving a license just like we do to operate a motor vehicle." The gooberment would be involved in the latter, unlike you feel they shouldn't be involved in the former...kind of an oxymoron don't you think...


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I can't say I know what the answer is but agree that education is good. Maybe give an IQ test and prohibit boat operation to anyone that has a low IQ. NO alcohol allowed on boats. Just not necessary to have alcohol to have a good time on the water. And there should be some kind of HP limit for outboard. There's a maximum HP tag on boats. Where does that limitation come from? Just make the HP limit something more reasonable and safer.


----------



## tmd11111 (Mar 25, 2019)

sgrem said:


> How many Allison's do you see? Vs Ranger, Skeeter, Bass Cat which are all much wider, much heavier nowadays. Gambler, Bullitt they all make fast as heck bass hulls but many years ago they were pushing for 100.... most all have gotten away from that.
> 
> And there are many videos of Allison's being pushed over. Because they dont handle well at that high speed.... even at the hands of an expert. So most all the modern TOP manufacturers HAVE backed off in favor of heavier better handling hulls.
> 
> ....exactly for this reason. Enough is enough.


Plenty if not more then ever fast bass boats out there. Allison, Bullet, Ballistic, Falcon, BassCat all have models that will run well into the 80's and 90's. Just about every other cookie cutter maker out there will run in the 70's


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> I can't say I know what the answer is but agree that education is good. Maybe give an IQ test and prohibit boat operation to anyone that has a low IQ. NO alcohol allowed on boats. Just not necessary to have alcohol to have a good time on the water. And there should be some kind of HP limit for outboard. There's a maximum HP tag on boats. Where does that limitation come from? Just make the HP limit something more reasonable and safer.


that's all very democratic of you


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks man. 



rringstaff said:


> that's all very democratic of you


----------

